# Tyres for Audi A4 2009, 2.0 TDI



## jashar99 (17 Feb 2010)

Hi, 
Just got a quote for tyres for my diesel A4 car, E200/per tyre for micehlin or equivalent or E100/per tyre for cheaper one. Having driven a petrol 1.4 golf and changed tyres for 55/per tyre previously, I got a bit of a land. Any ideas of where would be good value to change tyres in DUblin/Meath/ Mayo areas (lots of driving)
Thanks in advance


----------



## Fiskar (17 Feb 2010)

Going to be in the same position myself later this year, I used get good prices for the GTI tyres from Sean McManus near Drogheda. Details as per the link. Short of that you may need to spend the Queens shilling in order to get the value you want.


*McManus Tyres Ltd *

*Tyre Dealers*

Telephone:
041-9837748


----------



## jashar99 (17 Feb 2010)

Cheers for that Fiskar, go on Sol, Gunners 1-1 Porto


----------



## Pique318 (17 Feb 2010)

What size wheels are you running ?

Do you drive like a car thief ?

How much mileage ?

Answer these and it'll be easier to recommend tyres.

But avoid Nangkang, Linglong etc...commonly known as 'ditchfinders'!)


----------



## PyritePete (18 Feb 2010)

pirellis P6000 90 euro supplied & fitted. What tyres are you buying for 200euro each ?


----------



## jashar99 (20 Feb 2010)

i do about 25K miles p/a
no, tend to take it handy driving
17 inch alloys on SE 143 bhp A4 
thanks for advice, 
james


----------



## K-Man (22 Feb 2010)

Don't discount buying yourself and getting fitted. Check out Camskill.co.uk and then add €15 per corner for fitting. 

Do the maths yourself and see what works. You should be getting good quality rubber for about €110 per corner.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## PyritePete (23 Feb 2010)

jashar99 said:


> i do about 25K miles p/a
> no, tend to take it handy driving
> 17 inch alloys on SE 143 bhp A4
> thanks for advice,
> james


 
James, I do about 20k miles per year,sometimes more. TBH I prefer a tyre with grip particularly in the wet climate we have. Hence I went for P6000's. 

I am not having a go here, when I had a company car, Advance used to always put Continental tyres on saying they are a great tyre, sure you would get 25k miles easy & Continentals have the same tyre rating as P6000's which they do. My point is I would rather have something that would give you confidence when going into corners knowing you would get out, even though P6000's are less durable. IMHO its worth the extra cash to change tyres more frequently.

Consequently discovered Advance & Continental are part of the same group of companies


----------



## jashar99 (22 Mar 2010)

Thanks for replies, I got 4 Falken ZIEX ZE-912 delivered in 2 days from camskill, no hassle finding address in Co Meath. Fitted without any hassle by Browne Motors in Robinhood Hd Industrial Park, Ballymount, would highly recommend ( E12.50 per tyre) No association with garage

Very pleased


----------



## Staples (26 Mar 2010)

How much were the tyres to buy/deliver?


----------



## jashar99 (27 Mar 2010)

prices are on their website camskill.co.uk and delivery is £5.75 a tyre.


----------



## Staples (28 Mar 2010)

Cheers. Tks


----------



## martind10 (7 Apr 2010)

Will be heading to Newry shortly and need 2 new tyres (225/45 17"). Is there still value to be had in the North? Any suggestions?


----------



## Madmax (20 Apr 2010)

I bought 2 Dunlop SP Sport 225/50 17" at Modern Tyre Service, Enniskillen (company also in Newry). Paid £145 each (290 stg for 2).


----------

